# New Workout



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

Starting of next week this will be my new routeine, any ideas and feedback apreshated.

Key

WU - Warm Up

H - Heavy Set

F - Failure

Day 1 - Back, Biceps, and Traps

Deadlifts 1 x 10 WU, 1 x 8 H, 1 x F

Assisted Pull Ups 1 x 10 WU, 1 x 10 H, 1 x F

Lat Pulldowns 1 x F

Steated Rows 1 x 10 H, 1 x F

Shrugs 2 x 10 H, 1 x F

Dumbell Curls 1 x 10 H, 1 x F

EZ Bar Curls 1 x 10 H, 1 x F

Day 2 - Legs

Squats - 1 x 10 WU, 1 x 8 H, 1 x F

Leg Press 1 x F

Leg Extention 1 x 10 H, 1 x F

Leg Curl 1 x 10 H, 2 x F (Drop Set)

Calf Raise 2 x 20 H, 1 x F

Day 3 - Chest, Shoulders and Triceps

Bench Press 1 x 10 WU, 1 x 8 H, 1 x F

Flys 1 x 10 H, 1 x F

Incline Bench 1 x F

Shoulder Press 1 x 10 H, 1 x F

Lat Raise 2 x 10 H

Skull Crushers 2 x 10 H, 1 x F

Pushdowns 2 x F (Drop set)

Hope it Makes Sense

Benj


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi benj, looks pretty good, is this a 3 day week workout or are you going to rotate it with rest days.

Dave.


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

Thats the whole week, probs gonna train monday, wednesday and Friday

Benj


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2004)

looks like a good routine

just a quick question benj

how come the last set is always done to failure?

just wondering mate.


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

ermmm to be honest thats how i've allways done it, been told thats the best way for muscle size??

You think different??

Benj


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2004)

i used to do it like that mate,

but what i did find was that my strength would go down on the exercises i did after.

what i do now,

just a example

first exercise about 4 sets to warm up thoroughly.

1st set 12 reps

2nd set 10 reps

3 rd set 8 reps

4th set 6 reps

most of the time on the 4th set i can do more,as my strength is going up due to the bulking.

but instead of going to failure,i will leave it at 6 reps,but next week i will increase the weight slightly,and still get 6 reps.this way uu will gain each week.

if your getting stronger,your muscles must be getting bigger

i will repeat this type of exercise for the rest of the exercises but only do about 3 sets as i am warmed up already.

this is just my personal opinion.if your gaining from going to failure then keep doing it mate,

its probably just me(f**ked in the head)lol

as long as you keep growing your on the right track.


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

Fair enough, really aslong as your lifts are increasing everyweek, you must be getting bigger

Benj


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

Did my leg workout today, first time doing squats and i F**ed up big style and made a complete prat outta my self i was bangin the bar around everywhere and only managed one set, i dont think i'll be trying them again in a hurry!!

Anyone any clue how much just the squat bar itself weighs, I think its 20kg im not too sure tho??

Benj


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2004)

hi benj,

yes the bar does weigh 20kg

when i first started them i made a prat of myself aswell,

was doing them facing the wrong way in the squat rack,

did wonder why everyone was staring 

keep doing them benj,there the best leg exercise u can get,

and will put size on the whole leg,it wont take long before youll be lifting very heavy weights aswell.

i used to hate em,really tiring

now i just love em


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

Cheers for clearing that up steve, i was quite annoyed because i couldn't even squat 40kg  What way is the right way round??

I've decided to cut them out for a couple of months then I might try them again!!

Benj


----------



## mark1466867919 (Jan 7, 2004)

Squat bars are usually 20 or 25kg mate

We have got both in our gym!


----------



## vinger (Mar 3, 2004)

Benj, you gotta keep squating.

If your not to confident to bang the weights on then just squat the bar for a while until the technique feels good.

Its better than not doin em at all.

You'll be surprised how fast you improve.

Dont be embarrassed in the gym, f**k everyone else!!!

We all had to start some where.


----------



## simzy (Mar 7, 2004)

the trouble with free-weight squatting for beginners is that feeling of this is so un-comfortable and scary!

you really should start off with what may seem a feeble weight but don't worry about that to start with.

after a few weeks your confidence will build up with your form becoming more stable then that feeling of will i fall backwards will go and you will feel better with weight being supported on your traps, then you can start progressing with a little more weight


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

Good point simzy, this is exactly what i have done,i even practiced with, a weightless bar, at home,does no harm at all, and like one of the other guys was saying to hell with everyone else, your doing it for you not for them, one more point, when you get into doing em, you actually end up enjoying it in due to the benefits you get from squatting, it is excellent for the c.v. system and conditions the whole body as well as stimulating growth. Keep squatting.

Dave.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2004)

Vinger said: -



> Dont be embarrassed in the gym, f**k everyone else!!!


I totaly agree, your there to train yourself and shouldnt give a s**t what others think. If anyone of them members were decent enough they would have offered some assistance and not sat there staring.

I remember when I first started bench pressing back in 98 and I could only lift 20kg (the bar by it's self) and I felt stupid, but knew I was new to it all and now I can bench press 120kg. I have just bought a 140kg olympic weights set to so more weight to lift...wooo who.

lol

:wink:


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

Hey TJ, I'll be totally honest, my bench isnt great, but ive practiced to perfection almost,and i know my form is good, i think its definately more quality than quantity, quantity to me is always a last thing, as my quality reps do more than enough to cover me just now, i think if a lot of beginners, looked at putting more effort into form, rather than just joining a gym, and trying to look good by lifting x amount of weight so many times so that they dont get embarrassed, is a bad start, as then form and strictness which give the gains, goes out the window, what are youre thoughts mate.

Dave.


----------



## vinger (Mar 3, 2004)

I agree dave, you've gotta get the technique right first and foremost!

That was my point earlier really about not being ashamed or embarassed to stay light and get everything right.

Deadlift is my weakness so im staying light until i learn to keep my damb ass down in the starting position, and anyone looking at me deadlifting an empty bar and smirking can go and get bent! 

Vinger


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2004)

Yeah I think (know) your totaly right, been vain all the time is not a good thing.

I started in the gym back in 98 and the big guys (I mean proper big chemicaly assisted) were lifing 45kg dumbbells and gunting like hell and swinging them up not lifting them. Now Im not saying that they should be able to lift that eaisly (been on roids) but swinging the weight everywhere and gunting and straining whilst doing it is not a good thing.

It's far better to use enough weight to fail on your last repetiton and use correct form that to go mad.

I can lift 20kg (bicep curls on one arm) but so fuc**ng what, I have to host it up (swing it) and strain like hell if I am to do that, otherwise I am lifting 13kg curls on each arm with no problems.

I have done a course (Y.M.C.A) as a Gym/Fitness Instructor and am going in for a Personal trainer course and one thing we are told is to use a small enough weight to show clients how to perform the exercise correctly and safely, after the movement is learnt with correct form then and only then do you progress upwards with the weights adding a small amount each time to keep the body challenged.

Good luck people...


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

Cheers for the moral support guys, gonna go squat an empty bar next week, like you said once I get used to it I can start putting on the weights!

Benj


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

Hey TJ, absolutely right, spot on, strict form, then progressive overload.

To all the beginners out there you could do a damn sight worse than look at these postings.

Dave.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2004)

i couldnt agree more.

quality not quantity


----------



## IanUK1466867920 (Feb 16, 2004)

Im my opinion your cramming alot into each session, if you have the time available try and spread it out and get some good focus on one or two groups at a time, then also you wont be so tired afterwards. Good luck


----------



## philipo (Jan 26, 2004)

Absolutely right, could not agree more about learning correct form and motion first, Thats how I have been taught all those years back and I still think it is correct today AND yes Screw the watchers! They had to start somewhere.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2004)

you know when you do a 12, 10, 8, 6 reps do you use the same weight for each of the sets? what weight should you be using ive heard about 70% of your 1 rep max, is that true? Im hopeless in deciding which weight to put on each time i do an exercise, i think this is where im not gainig


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

Try a training journal, write down the weight your lifting and the next week try and beat it thats one way to make sure you keep gaining,

with the 12 10 8 6 thing i tried training like that that once, didn't like it, i progressivly increased the weight, using the 12 reps as more of a warmup the 10 and 8 reps as two working sets and on the last one went to failure, if I ever got more reps than 6(on the last set) I would increase the weight next workout.

Hope that helped


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2004)

cheers benj i ul give it a try


----------

